# Possible Consequences for using a snowboard smaller than recommended size?



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Question for you that I was unable to search properly in this forum but am curious about... What are the possible Consequences for using a snowboard smaller than the recommended size?

Basically I am 6'1 - 220~230Lbs and ride a LibTech Attack Banana 159W (I got crazy into snowboarding 3 years ago and since then I would say I am maybe past Beginner and can comfortably ride any Blue run and some Black Diamond as long as not too many moguls without falling)

Anyways any possible things you guys can think of that would be more difficult for me if you could let me know that would be awesome!

Thanks.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Been boarding about as long as you have, so don't take anything I say as expert advice. However, 2 of the 3 boards I ride are technically pretty undersized for me at my weight! I ended the season at about 235-240lbs. buck nekkid! (...I apologize for that mental image!)  So geared up I was likely in the 245-255 range riding a 159 & 157cm board. (The 157 is a blunted tip NS proto CT which is supposed to ride same as a 159.)

You could probably expect a too short deck to feel softer & flex more than one in the correct range. It would certainly feel softer relatively than the mfr's stated flex rating. Which could help to make butters and presses, easier _or_ more difficult depending! :dunno:

Also, I probably wouldn't be using a vastly undersized board for trying to get any big air! I read about guys busting appropriately sized boards hitting Big Kickers somewhat regularly on this forum. So I would think going too small and trying big jumps wouldn't be a smart idea! (...for your safety or the boards!)

Aside from that, and maybe losing some ability to float if it gets really deep? I didn't find too much in the way of disadvantages in so far as just cruzing & bombing the groomers! If the board was really soft to begin with, it might flex too much and wash out as you chatter thru any really hard/tight turns at speed! 

Ultimately, unless you have a very specific reason for, and can identify the riding/terrain handling advantages you're hoping to get by going a lot shorter? You are generally better off staying at least close to being within the weight range for your deck. But unless you are so big you will snap it in two just by strapping in? I'm not sure it's worth worrying about too much!

I'll be curious to read any additional replies to your question! Especially any in rebuttal! :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That board isn't terribly undersized for you. Plenty of guys your size on similarly sized boards. It might suck if it was a soft noodle of a board, but it's not.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> That board isn't terribly undersized for you. Plenty of guys your size on similarly sized boards....


I was going to add the same comment in my edit, but I saw Linville beat me to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah, I am not looking to go off any L+ jumps any time soon, I more love joy riding and bombing down groomers for the most part.

I found one thing that was maybe more difficult that it should have been was floating in lots of pow when there is a good 10 inches of fresh overnight snow or maybe because i hadn't ridden in that much snow in prior but when i leaned back unless i was going significantly fast my board wanted to wiggle around a lot and eventually caught an edge or 2 (probably due to newbieness more than anything i imagine)

I haven't felt anything extreme due to my fat ass on this board yet, pretty happy with it, night and day difference from the first one i got off a friend that was a 08' Capita Black Snowboard of Death 158... i fell of that one sooooo many times it was terrible just balancing on it was difficult, felt like all it wanted to do was go straight down and my confidence at that time was lacking.

Thanks for your responses guys!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I remember going to the mountain and every mile leading to it was marked with a crucified boarder who had a board too short. Or maybe that was a dream after watching an episode of GoT. I hate when I wake up and can't decide reality from dream.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

POW is _definitely_ totally different feel to ride! The absolute _Best_ as a matter of fact! I've only had a couple of 12-16+ in. MI. brand of POW days under my belt, but they came _after_ I had a couple seasons experience and I was pretty comfortable/confident riding the groomers here.

Once I adjusted for having to shift my weight back for float & steering, I didn't find the shorter boards to be any big disadvantage! (...of course we're not talking tit's deep POW here either!)

What you described may well be just a "NooB," ...lack of experience type issue! The more you ride it, the "_Awsomer_" it is gonna feel!  :thumbsup:


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Been boarding about as long as you have, so don't take anything I say as expert advice. However, 2 of the 3 boards I ride are technically pretty undersized for me at my weight! I ended the season at about 235-240lbs. buck nekkid! (...I apologize for that mental image!)  So geared up I was likely in the 245-255 range riding a 159 & 157cm board. (The 157 is a blunted tip NS proto CT which is supposed to ride same as a 159.)
> 
> You could probably expect a too short deck to feel softer & flex more than one in the correct range. It would certainly feel softer relatively than the mfr's stated flex rating. Which could help to make butters and presses, easier _or_ more difficult depending! :dunno:
> 
> ...


In addition to these, would edge hold be compromised? Carves turn into scarves or skidded turns and more washouts perhaps? :dunno:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Be very careful of explosions


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

davidj said:


> In addition to these, would edge hold be compromised? Carves turn into scarves or skidded turns and more washouts perhaps? :dunno:


If it's a pretty soft board to begin with? Yeah! Probably. Of course, good technique can overcome some of that. I achieved a lot more confidence in my riding and ability to handle more speed this last season. With having put on 10-15 lbs. and charging harder/faster on my shorter decks,... I did notice more chatter & I was washing out a bit more on some of the harder/faster, turns at speed. Might have been me and my technique. Then again, some of it could maybe have been attributed to too much "me" on "not enough board!" (Gotta go on a diet when I get my back fixed!) lol

But as has been mentioned,.. The OP is probably not _that_ far over for that board. I am now, a fair bit overweight for mine!  I don't think you'll find it to be a problem! ...but if you do? Look to your riding technique _first!_ Not the board. (It usually works out that it's the rider who's the problem anywhoo!!)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You will die.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Death by unga bunga


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

In general, longer board=more edge and more surface = better carving properties, less chatter at speed, better float. Shorter board = easier to maneuver - yes, I actually see only one advantage, but it's an important one  (I leave out the freestyle stuff as I know nothing of that type of riding)

Pros/cons are most obvious if I look at the ones I tried at the extremes of size range: I can still have fun charging groomers on a 164 or even 168 board (e.g. NS Raptor, Volkl Coal) cos they are stable if pionting it straight and they do leave a nice trench if leaning into a carve. But I don't have fun doing the same on a 145 or 147 board (e.g. NS Raven, Burton Custom) cos they chatter at speed and edge won't hold a carve. OTOH, one can ride them small ones comfy in cruising mode and negotiate mogus easily while the extreme long ones are rather painfull to ride. 

In the narrower range of decks I actually own (153-159.5): if there's small amount of pow (~10in), if groomers only allow mellow riding, I prefer my smaller decks but if there's heaps of pow or groomers are ready to charge, I prefer the longer ones. 

Now if a board is over-/undersized, depends on _your_ aims n riding style. If a rather short board will chatter depends on the speed _you_ ride, if the edge will hold a crave will depend on how aggressive _you_ carve, if the float will be sufficient depends on what _you_ think is adequate float (i.e. are you willing to change binding position, to lean back a lot, accept to get stuck on flats from time to time) and on the amount of pow you meet.

In short: board sizing is complicated due to the many factors, but actually it's also pretty straight forward. If you like how your board rides, it's the right size. If you like it most times but not in some circumstances, get a bigger one - having in mind that you'll sacrifice a tad of agility. If you don't want to sacrifice, get a quiver. If you don't want a quiver, accept that there's always give and take


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

Sounds like I win some and lose some , thats not as bad as I originally thought, thanks for the indepth response.

That might be one of the reasons I feel like i am sliding? (might be the wrong terminology) when going down the mountain at a really fast speed rather than staying in a carve properly.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

If you are relatively new to the sport, one drawback of a board that is too short is that it can affect your ability to learn proper body mechanics. A stage every rider must master is keeping your upper body quiet and centered and using as little forward and aft movement over the nose and tail as possible. Riding more with your feet, knees, and hips to control the board, and a quiet stylee upper body.

I see a lot of noobs on too short boards rocking their bodies out of place over the nose and tail, this gets amplified on boards that are too short for you because any bump or change in terrain can have you suddenly too far out over the nose or tail. Also the sidecut of the board and how you load it or activate it into a turn becomes effected because your feet and weight are too far out towards nose and tail. "Generally speaking" if you are someone that wants to learn proper body mechanics, and loading of the board, having something sized just right makes the most sense.

That said everybody picks up a board that is too short and learns over time what they do or don't like about it. You can ride it, nothing is stopping you. I personally find a board that is too short, sloppy, jerky, and generally a crutch for someone whose technique is lacking. You especially see it on guys who ride park who never learned to ride properly in general. They use the shorter board to compensate for whack body mechanics. And once you reach a certain level of riding where you are in the super pipe and hitting larger features having an undersized board is not a good thing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Gelaxus said:


> Sounds like I win some and lose some , thats not as bad as I originally thought, thanks for the indepth response.
> 
> That might be one of the reasons I feel like i am sliding? (might be the wrong terminology) when going down the mountain at a really fast speed rather than staying in a carve properly.


I think you mean "skidding". Many reasons why a carve won't work out well e.g. wrong timing, wrong weight distribution... But yes, besides of that, too much force on the edge can lead it to come loose. As the force you put on an edge is influenced by weight and acceleration, it could be that it breaks out due to overload when you try to carve at higher speed. Had that problem with the tiny Raven. Had to reduce the force a lot, it was awfull  

Besides that, some boards just carve better that other. E.g. the Raptor does "for free", while others need a more precise timing. Don't know your board tho.

BTW: do you still have that BSOD? Them old camber decks can tell you instantly, if your carving technique is good :thumbsup:


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah I still got the old board, I am a hoarder :blink: and I was actually thinking about putting that board on again once i got significantly better to see how it is, so I will try it out once the snow fall hits!

Thanks for explaining the skidding term btw, that is basically exactly what i am experiencing at really high speeds!


----------

